# Asus A8N-SLI no sound coming out



## vexen (Feb 14, 2006)

hi, i just got myself an Asus A8N-SLI with an A64 3700+.. the problem is with the onboard sound. i tried the drivers from the cd, not working, also the drivers from the nvidia's website (nforce4)... not working either, i tried several things, trying to get it work for about 2 days since i formated, if anyone can help or had a similar problem, thanks for ur time  ( y english stinks  )


----------



## djbbenn (Feb 14, 2006)

Make sure it's enabled in the bios.

-Dan


----------



## vexen (Feb 14, 2006)

yes it is, i already checked ,

vexen


----------



## mmx (Feb 15, 2006)

r u shure that is the wright driver??


----------



## vexen (Feb 15, 2006)

pretty sure, i tried the ones on the nvidia website (nforce 4) and realtek website (realtek ALC850) as well as the ones on the cd... on every driver the microphone works but i get no sound...


----------



## mmx (Feb 15, 2006)

In windows in device manager , at "Sound, video and game controllers".....is there some excamation mark??


----------



## god (Mar 20, 2006)

I have same problem with an Asus A8N-E. The onboad sound is enabled from bios.. The latest drivers are installed.. The 5.1 enviroment is set from control panel.. but still got not sound


----------



## vexen (Apr 12, 2006)

i had to use my old usb sound card to get sound, i didnt try again, but yet, my mic works, but not the headphones...


----------



## god (Apr 13, 2006)

i solved my problem. actually, the soundcard from the motherboard was damaged  

thanks anyway for reply


----------



## NTMan (Jul 2, 2006)

jumper the front audio connections, on the motherboard, if you are not useing a front audio jack. Asus does not tell you this in the manual, and they did not do this when the board was manufactured. BLINE_OUT_L to Line out_L and BLINE_OUT_R to Line out_R   You will have sound if everything else is correct.


----------



## jimmo (Sep 24, 2007)

thankyou very much i had the same problem of no sound switched the jumpers and hey presto that annoying start up jingle ,lol better the jingle though than nothing at all cheers folks you rock


----------



## zoomie1121 (Mar 1, 2008)

> jumper the front audio connections, on the motherboard, if you are not useing a front audio jack. Asus does not tell you this in the manual, and they did not do this when the board was manufactured. BLINE_OUT_L to Line out_L and BLINE_OUT_R to Line out_R  You will have sound if everything else is correct.



I know this was a long time ago but THANKS you just saved my bacon!!  I remembered there was something just like this on the dfi NF4 board but I didn't know which jumpers and this is my first Asus NF4 ...anyways thanks again.


----------

